# Cinebench "Extreme Edition" MOD by HwGeek



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

Download here:
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/cinebench-r15-extreme-edition-download.html

HWBot link:
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r15_extreme/
Join the competition (Until 15 April 2019):
https://hwbot.org/competition/Pro OC 2019 Round 1/stage/4531_cinebench_r15_extreme/

Please note that each score is a link to the respective post from where the information comes.
One result for the same computer! If you manage to push it further (higher overclock), your previous lower score in the table gets replaced with the newer one.




Name|CPU|C|T|Ghz|Score|"CB/C"|Memory|Cooling|Date|Notes
cdawall
|Ryzen TR-2990WX|32|64|4.09|
1799
|13.75|3060 Quad|H2O c.l.|2019-02-08|
er557
|2x 
Xeon E5-2686 v3
|36|72|3.5|
1365
|10.83|2133 Octal|Corsair h100iv2 x2|2019-02-07|Intel Ark: E5-2699 v3
dj-electric
|i9-9980XE|18|36|4.7|
1254
|14.82|2666 Triple|H2O c.l.|2019-02-12|
akee99
|i9-7920X|12|24|4.7|
812
|14.39|3470 Quad|??|2019-02-24|
EarthDog
|
i9-7960X
|16|16|4.4|
786
|11.16|3600 Quad|??|2019-02-07|HT disabled
kniaugaudiskis
|
Xeon E5-2699 v3
|18|36|3.33|
776
|12.95|2155 Quad|BeQuiet! Dark Rock 3 |2019-02-07|
Psychoholic
|
i9-9900K
|8|16|5.0|
585
|14.62|3200 Dual|Corsair H110i|2019-02-07|
racer243l
|
i9-9900K
|8|16|5.0|
591
|14.77|3600 Dual|Corsair H150i Pro|2019-02-13|
JorgeRod
|i7-6950X|10|20|3.6|
561
|15.58|??|??|2019-02-11|
phanbuey
|i7-7820X|8|16|4.6|
561
|15.24|3840 Quad|??|2019-02-11|
gdallsk
|
i9-9900K
|8|16|4.7|
544
|14.46|3200 Dual|H2O c.l.|2019-02-06|
xtreemchaos
|
Ryzen7-2700X
|8|16|4.25|
512
|15.06|3200 Dual|"cheapo" 240mm AIO|2019-02-10|
Hardi
|
Ryzen7-2700X
|8|16|4.25|
510
|15|3600 Dual|NH-D15|2019-02-07|
Mr.Scott
|2x Xeon X5675|12|24|4.21|
504
|9.98|1830 Hexa|??|2019-02-24|
HwGeek
|
Ryzen7-2700X
|8|16|4.0|
485
|15.15|2933 Dual|Stock|2019-02-19|The modder himself !
phill
|i7-5960X|8|16|4.4|
475
|13.49|3200 Quad|??|2019-02-19|
Knoxx29
|
i7-8086K
|6|12|5.0|
463
|15.43|3866 Dual|"waterchiller"|2019-02-07|
DR4G00N
|
Ryzen7-1700
|8|16|3.8|
452
|14.86|3200 Dual|H2O c.l.|2019-02-07|
psyko12
|
Ryzen7-1700X
|8|16|3.82|
443
|14.5|3200 Dual|Noctua NH-D15|2019-02-11|
powerspec
|
i7-8086K
|6|12|5.0|
433
|14.87|3800 Dual|Corsair H150i|2019-02-07|
Durvelle27
|Ryzen7-1700X|8|16|3.9|
429
|13.75|2666 Dual|Corsair H70|2019-02-08|
cdawall
|Xeon 2650v4 ES|12|24|2.36|
406
|14.34|2470 Dual|Intel stock|2019-02-08|
Wavetrex
|
Ryzen7-1700
|8|16|3.6|
403
|13.99|3000 Dual|Wraith Gen1|2019-02-06|
biffzinker
|Ryzen5-2600X|6|12|4.12|
379
|15.4|3230 Dual|Scythe Kotetsu w/AM4 bracket|2019-02-13|
RealNeil
|i7-8700K|6|12|4.97|
396
|13.3|3250 Dual|??|2019-02-12|
Wavetrex
|
i7-6800K
|6|12|4.2|
353
|14.01|3000 Quad|Corsair H115i|2019-02-12|
Wavetrex
|i7-8750H (mobile)|6|12|2.9|
277
|15.91|2667 Dual|ACER "AeroBlade"|2019-02-09|Predator Helios 300 (2018)
Xx Tek Tip xX
|i7-7740X|4|8|4.3|
272
|15.81|??|AlphaCool Eisbaer 360|2019-02-23|
jboydgolfer
|i5-8600K|6|6|4.1|
268
|10.89|??|??|2019-02-11|(stock)
Tomgang
|
i7-980X
|6|12|4.4|
261
|9.89|1600 Triple|NH-D14+NF f12|2019-02-07|
londiste
|i5-8400|6|6|3.8|
249
|10.92|3200 Dual|Cryorig C7 Cu|2019-02-07|
MrGenius
|i7-3770K|4|8|5.1|
242
|11.86|2400 Dual|Enermax Liqmax II 240|2019-02-13|
DR4G00N
|i7-4770K|4|8|4.7|
240
|12.77|2133 Dual|H2O c.l.|2019-02-23|
cdawall
|i7-6700K|4|8|4.2|
228
|13.57|3200 Dual|Coolermaster Geminii LP|2019-02-08|
lexluthermiester
|
Xeon X5680
|6|12|3.33|
213
|10.66|??|??|2019-02-07|(no screenshot)
ruff0r
|i7-2600K|4|8|4.6|
204
|11.09|1600 Dual|??|2019-02-07|
DR4G00N
|Dual Xeon X5460|8|8|3.8|
202
|6.64|800 Dual FB|??|2019-02-08|
X4K4
|i7-4770|4|8|3.8|
200
|13.16|1600 Dual|??|2019-02-07|
lexluthermiester
|
Xeon X5675
|6|12|3.06|
189
|10.29|??|??|2019-02-07|(no screenshot)
SoNic67
|Xeon X5675|6|12|3.45|
181
|8.74|2660 Triple|Stock Dell|2019-02-13|
biffzinker
|Xeon E3-1240|4|8|3.6|
170
|11.8|1866 Dual|Stock Intel|2019-02-13|
Xx Tek Tip xX
|Xeon X5650|6|12|2.66|
162
|10.15|1333 Triple|??|2019-02-07|Clevo x7200 laptop
Voluman
|Xeon E3-1240|4|8|3.3|
156
|11.81|2133 Dual|Noctua C14|2019-02-09|
IceShroom
|i5-4590|4|4|3.7|
145
|9.8|1600 Dual|??|2019-02-10|
Pariah4life36022
|FX-8300|8|8|4.1|
155
|4.73|1866 Dual|Scythe Mugen 5|2019-02-06|
storm-chaser
|Phenom II X6 1600T|6|6|3.8|
148
|6.49|1600 Dual|CoolerMaster Hyper 212|2019-02-13|
Wavetrex
|i5-3570K|4|4|3.8|
138
|9.08|1800 Dual|Prolimatech Megahalems|2019-02-12|(open test-bench)
storm-chaser
|
Core2-Q9650
|4|4|4.27|
118
|6.91|1600 Dual|Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme|2019-02-07|
racer243l
|i3-6100|2|4|3.7|
103
|13.92|2133 Single|Stock Intel|2019-02-13|
Bones
|FX-4200|4|4|4.6|
103
|5.6|1750 Dual|??|2019-02-17|
DR4G00N
|Xeon X5460|4|4|3.8|
101
|6.64|800 Dual FB|??|2019-02-08|
storm-chaser
|Phenom II X4 960T|4|4|4.0|
101
|6.31|1600 Dual|CoolerMaster Hyper 212|2019-02-11|
storm-chaser
|
FX-4350
|4|4|5.0|
100
|5|1600 Dual|unknown AIO|2019-02-07|
Wavetrex
|Core2-Q6600|4|4|2.4|
61
|6.35|800 Dual|"ancient" Tower|2019-02-09|
MrGenius
|C2 Duo-E8600|2|2|3.33|
44
|6.61|800 Dual|Stock|2019-02-13|
storm-chaser
|Core2-X9000|2|2|3.0|
38
|6.33|667 Dual|Lenovo ThinkPad @4500rpm|2019-02-13|
storm-chaser
|Turion II Ultra X2|2|2|2.5|
25
|5|800 Dual|Toshiba Satellite|2019-02-13|
MrGenius
|Pentium-E2180|2|2|2.0|
20
|5|800 Dual|Stock|2019-02-13|
Wavetrex
|Celeron 450|1|1|2.2|
8
|3.63|800 Dual|"ancient" Tower|2019-02-09|
* If you spot a mistake in the table drop me a PM and I'll fix it

Q: _What is the "*CB/C*" Column ?_
A: Cinebench score per clock, using formula: Score / ( Physical Cores * Ghz ) - Should allow comparing IPC (for this benchmark) of the various CPU's (via sorting), and also spot inconsistencies.
Updates 2019.02.07
Links to Intel ARK or AMD website  for some of the CPU's
Changed to be correctly sort-able by all fields (cores, threads, frequency, score, memory speed, date)
Added the "CB/C" column



~~~~~
Since this thing was just released (Thanks @delshay for pointing it out here), why not have a separate thread for this _new_ benchmark ?

I will start. Intel i7-6800K @ 4.2 Ghz, Quad-channel DDR4-3000:





Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.6 Ghz, Dual-channel DDR4-3000. It's a remote computer, I am aware... my file/media server:




Note: Didn't stop any processes for these tests.
(Ryzen 7 seems to be kicking my main computer's a$$ badly, even at much lower frequency. 2 more cores, better SMT)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 6, 2019)

You should do a table format, much like *T4C Fantasy *did, I'll add my scores on this new benchmark once I've got the time.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> You should do a table format, much like *T4C Fantasy *did, I'll add my scores on this new benchmark once I've got the time.


Okay, that is an idea. Will adjust the initial post if/after others show their results.

Edit:
Hmmz... there is no button to make such a sortable table. I'm guessing it's a staff-only feature ? Or I'm missing something.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 6, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Okay, that is an idea. Will adjust the initial post if/after others show their results.
> 
> Edit:
> Hmmz... there is no button to make such a sortable table. I'm guessing it's a staff-only feature ? Or I'm missing something.



its all manual code

this is what i have to put up with xD


*Name*
|
*CPU*
|
*Core*
|
*Clock*
|
*Single*
|
*Multi*
|
*OpenGL*
|
*Cooling*
*cdawall*
|
*Threadripper 2990WX*
|
*32C/64T*
|
*@ 4215 MHz*
|
*176 cb*
|
*6465 cb*
||
*H2O*

that is a bit much though and i like  making it look nice, this is the most basic you should use



Name|CPU|Core|Clock|Single|Multi|OpenGL|Cooling
cdawall
|Threadripper 2990WX|32C/64T|@ 4215 MHz|176 cb|
6465 cb
||H2O


----------



## R00kie (Feb 6, 2019)

i9 9900K @ 4.7GHz with dual channel DDR4@ 3200MHz, Custom Water


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> its all manual code


Thanks !
It works, table added.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 6, 2019)

i7-3770K(4C/8T) @ 5.0GHz, Dual Channel DDR3-2400, Enermax Liqmax II 240


----------



## Pariah4life36022 (Feb 6, 2019)

fx-8300@4.1,Dual channel ddr3-1866, Mugen 5


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 6, 2019)

Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3.8GHz / 3200 C14 / Custom water / 452 cb


----------



## powerspec (Feb 6, 2019)

i7 8086k @ 5.0GHz and 4.8GHz cache, 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 @ 3800MHz CL16, Corsair H150i


----------



## er557 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 7, 2019)

heres mine, 2700x, cheapo 240mm aio, 16gb @3200 duel.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 7, 2019)

Stock x5650 7-7-7-22 1.5v OC on ram, clevo x7200 laptop, keep an eye out for my 5ghz 7740x later ; )


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2019)

Subbed and I'll see if I can get some results put up at some point


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 7, 2019)

phill said:


> Subbed and I'll see if I can get some results put up at some point



Same here


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm not going to bother with my screen shot. My score was a paltry 213 on my X5680. The score on the other similar system with an X5675 was 189. This benchmark lives up to it's name, Extreme.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 7, 2019)

*lexluthermiester*
its not about the score bro its the taking part that matters, who am i kidding ...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2019)

I'll see if I can give it a run in a bit. Got to take that number one spot.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 7, 2019)

Updated table with all entries so far.

If you see yourself with missing or incorrect information, please update your post to include any other specific details and then drop me a message that you did. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 7, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> missing or incorrect information


My RAM is triple channel 1333mhz btw.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 7, 2019)

ive just got a better score, seams i had steam running in the background before, can i update ?


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

AIO Water cooled 5.0Ghz run with my FX4350

View attachment 115955


----------



## X4K4 (Feb 7, 2019)

stocky stocky

*don't wanna leave boxes empty, so added pic for memory and the cooling consists of a custom water loop


----------



## londiste (Feb 7, 2019)

*249cb*

CPU: i5-8400
C/T: 6/6
GHz: 3.8
Memory: 3200 CL16 Dual
Cooling: Cryorig C7 Cu

Surprisingly only 56-58W throughout so something seems to be slightly wrong with my setup. It should be able to boost part the current 3.8GHz. Single-thread ran at 3.9GHz which also seems low.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

@Wavetrex I think it would be helpful, for comparison's sake, to require users to display CPUz's first tab and Memory tabs so users can have a comparison...

Im DLing and running now.


ALso, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for not starting this thread as a shit pile of results!!!


EDIT: Why are we including results without ANY screenshot???


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 7, 2019)

9900K@5ghz -- 3200CL14 -- Corsair H110i


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

7960X @ 4.4 GHz 16/c16t, DDR4 @ 3600 CL16

I'll eventually throw one up there at the same speeds+ with all threads enabled.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 7, 2019)

I7 980X @ 4.4 GHz 6C/12T and triple channel memory DDR3 @ 1600 MHz, Air cooling (Noctua NH-D14 with noctua nf-f12 ippc-3000 pwm fans) score = 261


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> @Wavetrex1) I think it would be helpful, for comparison's sake, to require users to display CPUz's first tab and Memory tabs so users can have a comparison...
> 
> 2) ALso, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for not starting this thread as a shit pile of results!!!
> 3) EDIT: Why are we including results without ANY screenshot???



1) Nah, it's a free country... ^.^
2) Seems right to have it ordered by score, no ?
3) As long as they seem to match the known abilities of that CPU, why not.

If someone comes with a very similar config but with screenshots, and has a totally different score, I will delete the lines that are dubious.

p.s. Poor AMD FX users 

p.p.s. I have a working Pentium 4 board somewhere in the house. I will try to get it online and obtain an amazing score of .... something under 20


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> 1) Nah, it's a free country... ^.^
> 2) Seems right to have it ordered by score, no ?
> 3) As long as they seem to match the known abilities of that CPU, why not.
> 
> If someone comes with a very similar config but with screenshots, and has a totally different score, I will delete the lines that are dubious.


1. Not sure what the country has to do with it... just trying to give users a better idea of the system if it includes those apps in the screeny. Results can vary and seeing a couple more detailed stats can help clarify at a glance. Like for example, if I didn't mention it, CPUz would have told you my result is w/o HT on...when others look at my CPU and think the result is terribly low. It works the other way too... 9900K scoring 1000, another scores 1050 at the same clock... memory speed/timings could be higher/tighter, etc. Just good stuff to have. 
2. You misunderstood. Too often here people post a results thread without a scoreboard so its like hundreds of posts of, say, CPUz results without any way to reference them. This is great! 
3. Sorry, that's the Hwbot/extreme bencher in me coming out. And as a Dad.... trust, but verify.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm pretty surprised I was able to get it to run @ 5.1GHz. But not too surprised than running it on Windows 7 gave me 3 more points than on Windows 10(all other things being equal). Just like the non-Extreme version in that regard. 

i7-3770K(4C/8T) @ 5.1GHz, DDR3-2400 Dual Channel, Enermax Liqmax II 240



https://hwbot.org/submission/4065539_


----------



## FireFox (Feb 7, 2019)

@Wavetrex

*Memory* here:





*Coole*r: Waterchiller but was running in Watercooler mode, who needs to turn a Waterchiller to run Cinebench, right?


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 7, 2019)

@MrGenius 
I wonder how is that chip still alive... 1.68 V on water. You are completely insane, bonkers !

Anyway, 1 result per computer in the table, replaced your 5.0 with the new 5.1

@EarthDog 
By "free country" I mean everybody is free to post whatever they want. That doesn't mean I will add it to the table if it doesn't seem legit.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 7, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> *Coole*r: Waterchiller but was running in Watercooler mode, who needs to turn a Waterchiller to run Cinebench, right?


My 8700K does so it doesn't cook itself.  Quick run of normal R15 @ 5.1 1.35V on custom water cores will pass 80c. AVX load will reach near 100c and be very unstable.



Wavetrex said:


> p.p.s. I have a working Pentium 4 board somewhere in the house. I will try to get it online and obtain an amazing score of .... something under 20


Probably less than that, I will guess 1 to 5pts.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 7, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> @MrGenius
> I wonder how is that chip still alive... 1.68 V on water. You are completely insane, bonkers !
> 
> Anyway, 1 result per computer in the table, replaced your 5.0 with the new 5.1
> ...



Just one little thing. Cut you change my CPU name from i7-780K to I7 980X, cause that is what my CPU really is.

EDIT: It has now been fixed


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 7, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> @MrGeniusYou are completely insane, bonkers !


Card-carrying, certified, crazier than a shithouse rat!  

I'm might be able to run it with a little less volts...but I figured that oughta be enough to get the job done. I was right!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It works the other way too... 9900K scoring 1000, another scores 1050 at the same clock...



I have thought it is possible


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 7, 2019)

Intel Core 2 quad Q9650 @ 4.275Ghz on air cooling (Ultra 120 extreme)


----------



## FireFox (Feb 7, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> My 8700K does so it doesn't cook itself.  Quick run of normal R15 @ 5.1 1.35V on custom water cores will pass 80c. AVX load will reach near 100c and be very unstable.



That is a Mother of CPU


----------



## Hardi (Feb 7, 2019)

2700X @ 4.25GHz / 16GB DDR4 3600 c16 / NH-D15


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Feb 7, 2019)

Here's my attempt: Intel Xeon E5-2696 V3 @3.33GHz on all cores (running cool and quiet with BeQuiet! Dark Rock 3), quad-channel DDR4-2155MHz CL11


----------



## er557 (Feb 7, 2019)

I really like the performance of the workstation, windows 19H1 thread scheduler seems to be well optimized, and the turbo hack undervolts by -80mv, all is dead stable, due to running the latest microcode update


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 7, 2019)

@er557 The scaling doesn't seem to be great though on dual-socket.

The other guy with a Xeon E5-18 cores seems to have higher "IPC" by 19-20% (Aka, your score is not more than double, as it should with two CPU's and higher clocks, but instead only 76% higher)


----------



## er557 (Feb 7, 2019)

Of course, but the reason for that is NOT dual socket scaling, but the fact that his cpu is of higher end model, not as power efficient as mine, his cpu turbo's on default three multipliers higher, 3.8ghz instead of 3.5 on mine, and that carries on to turbo modding as well, as he has a higher headroom. his scores will be consistently 5-8~ percent higher than mine on single cpu. The proc also costs much more as well, no bargain basement there. So if you carry this to dual socket, the difference is what you stated. Dont forget he also overclocks his bclk 100-> 104, not possible on my workstation board. that nets even more core speed. Actually, the dual socket scaling is really good, it is generally exactly twice or better , than single cpu.

Edit: There is a choice to use either NUMA mode, or Simultaneous multi processing. I chose NUMA in bios, in order to have better latencies in games and access to all memory quicker by both cpus. It is possible that without numa, dual cpus may provide more consistent scaling in benchmarks.


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Feb 7, 2019)

er557 said:


> Dont forget he also overclocks his bclk 100-> 104, not possible on my workstation board. that nets even more core speed.



Nice to see a fellow Haswell Xeon user here  Mine is actually at 101MHz BLCK, going any higher causes a slight crackling in my bluetooth headphones, and if I go over 102MHz my Samsung 960EVO 1TB M.2 SSD goes from PCI-E 3.0 to 2.0 mode.





The CPU does 3.33GHz on all cores and 3.83GHz on a single core.


----------



## ruff0r (Feb 7, 2019)

Custom Water loop. Beating an 4770k not bad.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 7, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> Beating an 4770k not bad.


No K. But still not bad. 

EDIT: Well...excuse me! It is a K. But running stock. So...pretty much not a K.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2019)

Going to work on tweaking 4.22ghz stable for this bench I think power draw might be too high for the board.

4.09ghz, 3066 quad channel ram, custom loop


----------



## er557 (Feb 8, 2019)

That overclock has net you a 30% performance gain on the xeons with this benchmark, which come to think about it, is the exact clock frequency difference, as the intel xeons do 3.0ghz on all cores when multi threaded stressed(with mod active). You do need to watch the power draw from the board, even though asrock boards have excellent vrm's and mosfets. If your psu has a windows utility to watch power draw that would be helpful, or the actual tdp in say hwinfo64.
I for instance cant do that, as the TDP limit being hacked , is falsely reported to the system as being 50w at all times (same principle as powercut).


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 8, 2019)

I was going to do dual cpu but I forgot that win 7 home can only use one cpu... so here's a single X5460 @ 3.8GHz with dual channel DDR2 800 CL5 FB-DIMM. Score would probably be a bit better with quad channel.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2019)

er557 said:


> That overclock has net you a 30% performance gain on the xeons with this benchmark, which come to think about it, is the exact clock frequency difference, as the intel xeons do 3.0ghz on all cores when multi threaded stressed(with mod active). You do need to watch the power draw from the board, even though asrock boards have excellent vrm's and mosfets. If your psu has a windows utility to watch power draw that would be helpful, or the actual tdp in say hwinfo64.
> I for instance cant do that, as the TDP limit being hacked , is falsely reported to the system as being 50w at all times (same principle as powercut).



I am pulling over 860w at the wall with just a cpu load. System pulls around 80~100w at idle so it's getting up there.

*EDIT*

Got a couple more chips to run.

Xeon 2650v4 ES@2.36ghz, 2470 quad channel, stock intel cooler






6700k@4.2ghz, 3200 dual channel, coolermaster geminii (lp cooler)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 8, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 1700X@ 3.9 Ghz, 32GB Dual-channel DDR4-2666 


Test was done with 60 tabs open in Google Chrome and various other processes open


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 8, 2019)

Dual X5460 @ 3.8GHz air, 2GB DDR2 800 CL5 FB-DIMM. Nice cpu scaling, increased by exactly 100% with a second cpu.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 9, 2019)

All updated until this point.
Please drop me a PM if I accidentally missed your result or anything missing/incorrect.

p.s. cdawall's Threadripper wipes the floor with every other CPU so far, single or dual socket 
*But BEHOLD !!!* I found this bad baby in my drawers:





It will definitely win the TOP score... upside down 

The question is ... do I still have a working LGA775 motherboard ? (I have a few, but unsure if they are still operational)

Update:
Run complete !! It resulted in the amazing score of *8* ;-) See below ...


----------



## Voluman (Feb 9, 2019)

Intel Xeon E3-1240 at stock with Noctua C14 , 4x4gb 2133 MHz dual ch
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...116101/?hash=8e353ab8166933fd11258315fa8218e2


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 9, 2019)

Blast from the past 
Q6600 (4/4) Stock 2.4 Ghz, on P965 chipset, w/ 4 GB of DDR2-800 (Dual), Some ancient tower air cooler.





But wait, there is more, I'm about to put in the Celeron Single-Core @ 2.2 Ghz inside.

Edit:
*It's running!!* at glorious 2.2 Ghz on the one core.
It completed the rendering in 1:20 ... that is one hour, 20 minutes ;-)




Yes, that is correct, the score is 8.



Finally, this is my new Predator Helios 300 laptop which was just delivered today.
Hexa-core, 2.8-2.9 Ghz all core turbo, 2667 Dual, Double-fan "AeroBlade" cooler (up to 6000 RPM)


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 10, 2019)

i got another six points by turning steam off and uping the clocks to 4.25, do it count ?.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not going to bother with my screen shot. My score was a paltry 213 on my X5680. The score on the other similar system with an X5675 was 189. This benchmark lives up to it's name, Extreme.


516 on a pair of 5675's @ 4.3


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 11, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> All updated until this point.
> Please drop me a PM if I accidentally missed your result or anything missing/incorrect.
> 
> p.s. cdawall's Threadripper wipes the floor with every other CPU so far, single or dual socket
> ...


Happen to remember the single core Celeron model number with Hyperthreading?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Happen to remember the single core Celeron model number with Hyperthreading?


G460, G465, G470


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ryzen 7 1700x @ 3.8 ghz w/ 16GB cl 16 G.Skill Trident non-RGB @ 16 - 17 - 17 - 34 1T


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 11, 2019)

AMD Phenom II 960T @ 4.0Ghz with Hyper 212 air cooling (beat my FX 4350 by one point!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 11, 2019)

@jboydgolfer
Intel i5 8600K stock
Score-268 6c/6t


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2019)

tweaked Intel i7 7820x @ 4.6 1.17v - 8c/16t

not a crazy score, but good for the clocks i think. Memory sitting @3840 quad channel.


----------



## JorgeRod (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is my result.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2019)

JorgeRod said:


> Here is my result.
> View attachment 116276




ahhh man... i had to close all my apps and stuff trying to chase this monsta 6950x


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## phanbuey (Feb 12, 2019)

that's just nuts.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

dj-electric said:


>





phanbuey said:


> that's just nuts.


And it's running stock. They're not OCing.


----------



## racer243l (Feb 12, 2019)

Silent reader for long, but felt like joining now 

584 points i9 9900k 5Ghz with 3600Mhz RAM cooled by an H150i Pro

Anyway I´m coming for you @Psychoholic and your 585 points 

Cache and a little RAM timings/frequency still to come


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Silent reader for long, but felt like joining now
> 
> 584 points i9 9900k 5Ghz with 3600Mhz RAM cooled by an H150i Pro
> 
> ...


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## racer243l (Feb 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Welcome to TPU!


Thank you


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 12, 2019)

racer243l said:


> Silent reader for long, but felt like joining now


Welcome on TPU forums Silent reader !
Your score also added, and boy, that 1 point. Give it another push ;-)

Anyway... all updated until this point.
@dj-electric I could not find anywhere at what frequency that CPU runs with all-core turbo. Also no information about your memory or cooling, so please fill that in.


----------



## er557 (Feb 12, 2019)

that i9 proc is definitely overclocked, it cant provide such results at stock.
(@dj-electric  's)

@racer243l : you can beat him, just use a clean windows account and elevate priority of cinema4d cinebench in task manager details tab from normal to real time


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 12, 2019)

er557 said:


> elevate priority of cinema4d cinebench in task manager details tab from normal to real time


Ha ! That worked:






9 points more on my 6800K, with just this, no other tweaks or changes.

I could try overclocking it more, voltage, fans on max on my H115i, that stuff, but no point, this CPU is old by now and have no chance not even against a basic Ryzen 7.



er557 said:


> that i9 proc is definitely overclocked, it cant provide such results at stock.


Used a derivation of my "IPC" forumla and using a similar value for same generation in the CB/C (14.8) resulted in 4.7 Ghz on the clock.
Quite highly overclocked indeed !


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 12, 2019)

You guys are really making my old cpu cry its ass of with its score of 261. It gets a god  beating from the new ones.

Infact its so depressed, that it jumped out of its socket and refuse to get back in. Might be time for and upgrade when intel/amd comes with the next gen chips.

Dont get me wrong, x58 is still awesome. Its just i dont like to be so low in the food chain on a benchmark chart


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Its just i dont like to be so low in the food chain on a benchmark chart


Don't worry about "keeping up with the Jone's". If that CPU does what you need it to and does it well, it doesn't matter what else is out there. If you need/want to do something and that CPU is too slow or can't do the job, then it's time to upgrade. Tech envy is a pricey vice, resist it.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 12, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> You guys are really making my old cpu cry its ass of with its score of 261.


Have you checked the bottom of the chart?

I wish my Duron 600 board would still boot, but unfortunately something gave up the ghost and now it just short-circuits the PSU half a second after powering on.

But if a Celly (Core _µarch_ ) @ 2.2 takes over 80 minutes to complete this test, I wonder how much the Duron would take ? 4 hours ? 10 ??

(Actually, none at all, because I just realized Cinebench R15 is 64bit only, so my "record" of 8 points could as well be the lowest number possible)

... or maybe not? Someone here on TPU ===MUST=== still have an Athlon 64 single core still operating. Please ?


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> @dj-electric I could not find anywhere at what frequency that CPU runs with all-core turbo. Also no information about your memory or cooling, so please fill that in.


Cooling is custom H2O, clocks are 4.7Ghz max, memory is Corsair vengeance rgb pro 2666Mhz 8GB X 3 (triple channel, for some issues i still need to solve atm).
Core voltage 1.31V full load, all cores and HT enabled.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2019)

For mine

RAM was 2666MHz Dual and a Corsair H70 cooling


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 12, 2019)

Another computer to test:
"138" Core i5 3570K 4/4 @ 3.8 Ghz (has some issues and it crashes if I try anything higher), DDR3 1800 Dual, Prolimatech Megahalems + 12cm fan





This CPU didn't age well.
Used to be my server until November 2018 when it got replaced by a Ryzen 7 1700. So much faster than the old quad core i5 !


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Another computer to test:
> "138" Core i5 3570K @ 3.8 Ghz (has some issues and it crashes if I try anything higher), DDR3 1800 Dual, Prolimatech Megahalems + 12cm fan
> 
> View attachment 116315
> ...


Could be a motherboard issue


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 12, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Have you checked the bottom of the chart?
> 
> I wish my Duron 600 board would still boot, but unfortunately something gave up the ghost and now it just short-circuits the PSU half a second after powering on.
> 
> ...


I tried a Cele D 347 @ 5GHz but gave up after it crashed twice right before it finished.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 12, 2019)

Here's another slow rig submission. This is my Lenovo ThinkPad T61p with Intel Core 2 Extreme X9000 CPU overclocked slightly to 3.0Ghz and undervolted to 1.1500 vcore. Stock cooling however I have the fan cranked up to full throttle (4500 rpm)


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Wavetrex sorry forgot to include my cooler. It's with a Noctua NH-D15


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 13, 2019)

Here is the last of my "Red Lantern" submissions. Backup laptop (running windows 10) Toshiba Satellite Turion II Ultra X2 @ 2.5Ghz (SSD of course) - still good for video streaming / email / forums / etc


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dell Precision T5500 with Xeon X5675 (6c/12t). Stock frequency, stock cooler, 48GB DDR3 triple channel NB Frequency 2660MHz (665Mhz):
https://valid.x86.fr/pngq1x


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 13, 2019)

im going to test the 8350 today the house needs warming


----------



## racer243l (Feb 13, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Welcome on TPU forums Silent reader !
> Your score also added, and boy, that 1 point. Give it another push ;-)
> 
> Anyway... all updated until this point.
> @dj-electric I could not find anywhere at what frequency that CPU runs with all-core turbo. Also no information about your memory or cooling, so please fill that in.





er557 said:


> that i9 proc is definitely overclocked, it cant provide such results at stock.
> (@dj-electric  's)
> 
> @racer243l : you can beat him, just use a clean windows account and elevate priority of cinema4d cinebench in task manager details tab from normal to real time



I did, but she also lost a couple points in regular CB. 
Maybe this evening or sometime by the weekend. It´ s bugging me though, had a bad sleep last night
In the meantime I have a second PC to contribute. 
Behold my mighty i3 6100 2133Mhz 8GB single channel RAM stock cooler work PC. Also the reason half of CPU-Z is blank. Stupid network options...


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> You guys are really making my old cpu cry its ass of with its score of 261. It gets a god  beating from the new ones.
> 
> Infact its so depressed, that it jumped out of its socket and refuse to get back in. Might be time for and upgrade when intel/amd comes with the next gen chips.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, x58 is still awesome. Its just i dont like to be so low in the food chain on a benchmark chart





lexluthermiester said:


> Don't worry about "keeping up with the Jone's". If that CPU does what you need it to and does it well, it doesn't matter what else is out there. If you need/want to do something and that CPU is too slow or can't do the job, then it's time to upgrade. Tech envy is a pricey vice, resist it.



X58 is awesome and you don't need to upgrade!!   As @lexluthermiester says and I agree with him fully, why do it?  



Wavetrex said:


> Have you checked the bottom of the chart?
> 
> I wish my Duron 600 board would still boot, but unfortunately something gave up the ghost and now it just short-circuits the PSU half a second after powering on.
> 
> ...



I've got some older CPUs, I'll see what I can do..  Had such a busy last week sorting things out on the house and for the new arrival, I've had no time at all for PC's whatsoever!!  I'm sure I have some spare SSDs to do a bit of testing with..  Wonder if it works in Linux.....??


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 13, 2019)

Got a small bump in the score.







Also ran it on a Xeon E3-1240 v2 with stock clocks, stock cooler, and DDR3-1866 in dual channel. Scored 170 cb, lost the screenshot though so I have no proof.
https://ark.intel.com/products/65730/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1240-v2-8M-Cache-3-40-GHz-


----------



## racer243l (Feb 13, 2019)

So I made it. Got 586 second run but wasen´t satisfied. So upped Cache a bit here we go now, 591


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 13, 2019)

racer243l said:


> So I made it. Got 586 second run but wasen´t satisfied. So upped Cache a bit here we go now, 591
> View attachment 116376


Wow, this really is an extreme test! Less than 600 for 9900k.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 13, 2019)

Here is my Phenom II 1600T clocked at 3.8Ghz and cooled by a Hyper 212.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 14, 2019)

Tweaked my memory sub-timings and gained a point. Which I don't care what you say...as brutal as this bench is...I'll take every point I can get. 

i7-3770K(4C/8T) @ 5.1GHz Dual Channel 2400 Enermax Liqmax II 240



https://hwbot.org/submission/4072378_mrgenius_cinebench_r15_extreme_core_i7_3770k_241_cb?


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 16, 2019)

Swapped my memory and tweaked the timings a bit more. Got 1 more point. 

i7-3770K(4C/8T) @ 5.1GHz, Dual Channel 2400, Enermax Liqmax II 240



https://hwbot.org/submission/4075059_

Got the slow rollers a rollin' too. 

Core 2 Duo E8600(2C/2T) @ 3.33GHz, Dual Channel 800, Stock Cooler




Pentium Dual E2180(2C/2T) @ 2.0GHz, Dual Channel 800, Stock Cooler


----------



## Bones (Feb 16, 2019)

Here's one I did earlier today with an FX chip.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> You guys are really making my old cpu cry its ass of with its score of 261. It gets a god beating from the new ones.


Don't feel bad.  I just got a 224! 

But like @lexluthermiester says, it does all I need it to.  I won't embarrass myself by posting the screenshot though.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Don't feel bad. I just got a 224!


Still better than the 170cb for a Ivy Bridge Xeon 1240 v2 I ran through the bench.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...edition-mod-scores.252293/page-4#post-3993689


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 19, 2019)

I7-8700K @4974MHz.


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 19, 2019)

*Hi all, New here *
I am very Happy to see that you like my mod, also seeing Liquid Nitrogen/Dry Ice records on hwbot.org  really make me happy .
Here is mine:
2700X @ P.B.O -Stock cooler.
PRIME X470-PRO
G.Skill 2x-F4-2400C15-4GVR@ 2933MHz with Ryzen  Memory calc safe timing.+
I run it in safe mod since I got too mach programs in windows, without safemode its ~6 point less.

I am considering to design my own case with custom cooling (Silent - maybe even passive) and gonna see how much I OC .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2019)

HwGeek said:


> *Hi all, New here *
> I am very Happy to see that you like my mod, also seeing Liquid Nitrogen/Dry Ice records on hwbot.org  really make me happy .
> Here is mine:
> 2700X @ P.B.O -Stock cooler.
> ...


It is indeed impressive and definitely extreme!  Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 21, 2019)

haha, i wasnt competing with anyone, nothing tweaked just my every day settings.
I think my CAS14 memory is helping me (Flare X from my old ryzen build)



racer243l said:


> I did, but she also lost a couple points in regular CB.
> Maybe this evening or sometime by the weekend. It´ s bugging me though, had a bad sleep last night
> In the meantime I have a second PC to contribute.
> Behold my mighty i3 6100 2133Mhz 8GB single channel RAM stock cooler work PC. Also the reason half of CPU-Z is blank. Stupid network options...View attachment 116363


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 23, 2019)

4770K @ 4.7GHz Core/ 4.5GHz Cache, 1.25V on custom water. 16GB's 2133 CL9 mems.
Would OC it higher but this chip is a furnace, temps will get up to the mid-high 80's with a sustained AVX load.


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

I know this CPU can go faster but Windows 10 sucks and I have to use more volts than I had to with Windows 7...  (long live Windows 7!! ) 

316 was the stock speed, 3.00Ghz.  448 was at 4.40Ghz and then the rest was the tweaking..  I guess I could lower the ram timings down a bit more but it's not going to make a massive difference to the overall score..  The CPU will do easily 4.80Ghz, but I was wondering if I could get past 500....  If I had a bit more time I'd consider messing about with it   I'll see if I can get some more tests done, I have an XP-M 2500 here with me so I suppose I could give that a go.........


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 23, 2019)

272cb for a 5ghz 7740x 1.3v on a alphacool eisbaer 360mm


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 23, 2019)

Edit: All updated.
Please let me know if I missed anyone.

Sorry guys for not updating the table recently, busy with RL and stuff.
Will take care of this as soon as possible.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 24, 2019)

504 for a pair of X5675's @ 4.2


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Don't feel bad.  I just got a 224!
> 
> But like @lexluthermiester says, it does all I need it to.  I won't embarrass myself by posting the screenshot though.





biffzinker said:


> Still better than the 170cb for a Ivy Bridge Xeon 1240 v2 I ran through the bench.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...edition-mod-scores.252293/page-4#post-3993689



I think that with this bench, all of your scores are acceptable.
I have two systems to put together tomorrow. (probably only get one of them done)
One is an i7-9900K, and the other is an i5-9400F. I'm wondering how poorly the i5 will do with this and how well the i7 will do.



Mr.Scott said:


> 504 for a pair of X5675's @ 4.2



Great Scott!!


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 24, 2019)

Still not at the bottom, I'll accept that. 

Both CPUs cooled by upgraded AMD AV-Z7UB408003 100W+ HSFs (Pictured below on the right):


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> 504 for a pair of X5675's @ 4.2


That seems about right!


RealNeil said:


> Great Scott!!


LOL!


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 24, 2019)

Dell T7910 with two 6 core / 12 thread CPU E5-2630 v2, stock frequency, stock coller: 387


----------



## HwGeek (Feb 24, 2019)

> *This is currently a competition benchmark at Hwbot, check it out here: *https://hwbot.org/competition/Pro OC 2019 Round 1/stage/4531_cinebench_r15_extreme


Posted on overclock.net on CINEBENCH R15 EXTREME thread- enjoy   ;-).


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 24, 2019)

Had a crack with my Ryzen 1700 under chilled water, gained a few points over ambient cooling but IMC is holding it back for getting a really good score.

Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1GHz 1.475V, 2733 12-12-12 mems, X370 Taichi bios 5.10, Sub-zero chiller.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Had a crack with my Ryzen 1700 under chilled water,


Outstanding!


----------



## akee99 (Feb 24, 2019)

Test 5555 very hot cpu


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 24, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> Outstanding!


It's alright at best. 
Probably can get the same score @ 4GHz with 3600+ 12-12-12 mems using 0c to 5c coolant temps.
First gen Ryzen IMC really hates the cold.


----------



## akee99 (Feb 25, 2019)

[U]Wavetrex[/U] 

Update my scores  plz 

tk very much


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2019)

akee99 said:


> [U]Wavetrex[/U]
> 
> Update my scores  plz
> 
> tk very much



It has been only a few hours. Please allow at least 24 hours before bumps to have scores updated.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 25, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> It has been only a few hours. Please allow at least 24 hours before bumps to have scores updated.


Impatient little padawan, is he?
Table updated.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2019)

292pts, Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4.1GHz, DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35, custom watercooling

2400MHz seems to be a TERRIBLE bottleneck here


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok here you go/my specs are:
Xeon E5645(6c/12t)@4138Ghz ,DDR3-1333 8-8-8-20,Air Cooling Xigmatek LOKI SD963 double-Fan ,Score:241


----------



## HwGeek (Mar 2, 2019)

OMG-Nice!

Linus used this mod on the W-3175X PC un-boxing stream -jump to 1:38:00 minute:








Scored 1152 pts W/O OC.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2019)

WHAT? After a reboot and slight 50MHz OC my results rocketed!

Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4150MHz, 16GB DDR4 @ 2400MHz 15-15-15-35-2T, custom loop h2o


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 2, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> WHAT? After a reboot and slight 50MHz OC my results rocketed!


And that's almost better than my 8700K gets @ 4.7GHz. (temps at 69C)


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 2, 2019)

ryzen 5 1600 @ 4.025ghz, 16gb duel channel ddr4 @ 3200mhz 16-17-17-17-34-1T. Arctic liquid freezer 240, max temp 64C (according to core temp)


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> And that's almost better than my 8700K gets @ 4.7GHz. (temps at 69C)
> View attachment 117764


I guess I need to get ya tomorrow! 8)


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 3, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I guess I need to get ya tomorrow! 8)



And I need to get my i7-9900K up and running! LOL!
I've been sitting on the parts for this build for far too long.

The Ryzen results posted on this thread are pretty sweet.
This makes me want to see what Ryzen-3 can do. I'll probably get one of them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok here you go/my specs are:
> Xeon E5645(6c/12t)@4138Ghz ,DDR3-1333 8-8-8-20,Air Cooling Xigmatek LOKI SD963 double-Fan ,Score:241
> 
> View attachment 117371


Nice OC. Holy crap with the bclk though!


Chloe Price said:


> WHAT? After a reboot and slight 50MHz OC my results rocketed!


Something must have been holding your system back in the previous run. What did you change?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice OC. Holy crap with the bclk though!


THX....Yeah with the bclk....on air ofcourse this is for my 24/7 use it´s totally stable and cold.....I menaged to go higher clock speed all the way up to 4,3Ghz but then either temps or stability becomes issues so I was more than happy at the end to stay on this speed with this CPU....I guess thats way I didnt have need to go with X5650,X5670....etc...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2019)

Zyll Goliath said:


> THX....Yeah with the bclk....on air ofcourse this is for my 24/7 use it´s totally stable and cold.....I menaged to go higher clock speed all the way up to 4,3Ghz but then either temps or stability becomes issues so I was more than happy at the end to stay on this speed with this CPU....I guess thats way I didnt have need to go with X5650,X5670....etc...


You seem to have scored the silicon lottery with that CPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Something must have been holding your system back in the previous run. What did you change?


Nothing else than the multiplier to 41 -> 41.5. 

Maybe there was just some shit in Windows, dunno... I felt weird that I got such a low score on my first run, mut now things seem to work.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 3, 2019)

Everything at Stock, Single 8GB Stick of DDR4 2133 CL15


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2019)

dj-electric said:


>


Curious what speed this was run at. CPUz shows idle.


----------



## Manoa (Mar 3, 2019)

haswell, 4000 mhz, MCW60 cooler





it's delided, the voltage is fixed so the test ran at it, it's not a drop after the test was over, uncore 3900 mhz with 1.000v


----------



## Melvis (Mar 7, 2019)

I7 970 @ Stock speeds, 12GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24, Big sharkun B





AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ Stock, 16GB DDR4 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34, Stock cooler


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 7, 2019)

Melvis said:


> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X @ Stock, 16GB DDR4 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34, Stock cooler


That 2700X is potent.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 8, 2019)

RealNeil said:


> That 2700X is potent.



It sure is hey, Once you get all the threads and cores running at 100% it just rips through things.


----------



## rvborgh (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's my Quad Opteron 61xx ES system (48 K10 cores) at 3.3 GHz and 1.3v.  memory is DDR3-1333.  Motherboard is a SuperMicro H8QGi-F.  "CB/C" = 5.764.  Coolers used were Noctua NH-U9DO-A3

913cb


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ryzen 5 2600 @ 4 GHz, 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 3200 MHz (16-18-18-38), Arctic 33 Esports Edition Cooler, Max Temp 62 C.
360 cb


----------



## er557 (Mar 29, 2019)

rvborgh said:


> Here's my Quad Opteron 61xx ES system (48 K10 cores) at 3.3 GHz and 1.3v.  memory is DDR3-1333.  Motherboard is a SuperMicro H8QGi-F.  "CB/C" = 5.764.  Coolers used were Noctua NH-U9DO-A3
> 
> 913cb



Power hungry classic beast, not a valid option by today's standards, in terms of electricity bill, lack of avx extensions, etc.      But interesting nonetheless


----------



## rvborgh (Mar 29, 2019)

i've always had a soft spot for the Phenom II processors   Normally run all 48 of the cores at around 3 GHz at 1.2v.  However, from experimenting it seems that just about all the cores are capable of 3.8 GHz.  Some do 3.9 GHz.  i have not tried any voltages higher than 1.4v.  Unfortunately the coolers are not up to the task of cooling all cores past about 3.3 GHz.  It is possible to run 2 cores on each die at 3.6 GHz (gives a Phenom II X16 essentially) or a single core on each of the dies at 3.8/3.9 GHz (gives a Phenom II X8).

i haven't experimented with overclocking all the northbridges/L3s yet... which i hear really helps.  i'll be flashing a bios which will allow the memory controllers to run the ram at DDR3-1600.

Will rerun after i do that.

i built this back in 2014... so its done good service.



er557 said:


> Power hungry classic beast, not a valid option by today's standards, in terms of electricity bill, lack of avx extensions, etc.      But interesting nonetheless


----------



## spoRv (May 14, 2019)




----------



## racer243l (Oct 17, 2019)

Back to post my 3900x results with everything set to auto in the ABBA Bios, memory running at 2133 XD. So more points to be had. Cooled by an H100i Pro Platinum


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 17, 2019)

Ryzen 7 3700x, 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB @ 3200 MHz (16-17-17-17-34-54), Arctic 33 Esports Edition Cooler
570 cb


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## RealNeil (Oct 18, 2019)

No doubt, those Ryzen CPUs are throwing down the gauntlet on this bench.
As a matter of fact, I just bought a Ryzen 3800X and an ASUS 570 Crosshair VIII Hero WiFi.
I have 32GB of GEIL 4300MHz. RAM for it too.

It may be a few days before I can build the Ryzen, so here is my little i7-8700K score.
4.79GHz. 32GB Ram inside.


----------



## racer243l (Oct 18, 2019)

Enabled my memory profile for 3600Mhz CL18 for now. However this bench doesn´t scale with memory speed. Regular R15 get´s a bit more and R20 even more.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
9940x 4.9 4k memory


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 23, 2020)

A stock AMD Ryzen 9 3900X with 4x8GB sticks running 3000mhz with A.M.P. on a MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 9940x 4.9 4k memory
> View attachment 145732View attachment 145732


Hi (  ),

Can you post up a cpuz screenshot showing the clock and memory speeds? Not that this thread has been updated in over a year, but... that would be nice to see. 4.9 ghz and 4k memory is impressive!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
Can you act like a grown up ?
I doubt it 
Most of these benchmarks are eol.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Can you act like a grown up ?
> I doubt it
> Most of these benchmarks are eol.


Hi,

I simply want to see the cpuz screenshots on these. I couldnt care less about the bench being eol. You didnt seem to as you posted them... not sure why it's an issue now to see that stuff.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm simply want to see the cpuz screenshots on these.


Hi,
Can't have everything you want so get used to it 
You might be the luck first to be on my hide list though :thumb:


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Can't have everything you want so get used to it
> You might be the luck first to be on my hide list though :thumb:


What, no proof of the clocks? Sad.. 

This was ambient water cooling it though, right?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> What, no proof of the clocks? Sad..
> 
> This was ambient water cooling it though, right?


Hi,
Boy you're just like the little energizer bunny aren't you.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Boy you're just like the little energizer bunny aren't you.


Sorry.. just looking to actually see these clocks you mentioned at this and other forums is all. They are impressive clocks... so I'm wondering if it was ambient water and if that supports stress testing/daily driver or bench clocks only...as well as seeing proof. 

I cant get much past 4.6ghz with my 7960x (3x120mm rad, etc).


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
I'll give you one last fyi
If you had started out like this last reply maybe things would be different 
But when you start out like a child then I loose interest fast because you already showed you're a lost cause

Any further questions refer to my system spec's and or oc.net or tenforums.com bnenchmark subs.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'll give you one last fyi
> If you had started out like this last reply maybe things would be different
> But when you start out like a child then I loose interest fast because you already showed you're a lost cause
> ...


Ahh, makes sense now... an OCN expat. Sorry you couldnt take a gentle prodding and got triggered...I'll look it up and continue over there...low hanging fruit!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 23, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Can you act like a grown up ?
> I doubt it
> Most of these benchmarks are eol.



I think on a benchmarking thread it's perfectly reasonable to ask to see CPU-z or other monitoring tools. Not sure if there's a hidden nuance or past history I've missed but @EarthDog didn't ask for anything unusual. Not that he requires any back upon this forum.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I think on a benchmarking thread it's perfectly reasonable to ask to see CPU-z or other monitoring tools. Not sure if there's a hidden nuance or past history I've missed but @EarthDog didn't ask for anything unusual. Not that he requires any back upon this forum.


Hi,
I don't either but he started out on another thread like a child
And added some silly remark about how I reply starting out with Hi on my post so he seems like an oddball with nothjing interesting for me to take seriously.

Simply I'm busy and can't do the request atm.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2020)

@ThrashZone 
To be fair, EarthDog can be a bit brash at times when the trolls irritate him. Try not to be too harsh on him. To add to that, he visits this site on his phone and sometimes pictures/photos don't always load on mobile. Let's not fuss.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 9940x 4.9 4k memory


That's an impressive single core score for the extreme test.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> @ThrashZone
> To be fair, EarthDog can be a bit brash at times when the trolls irritate him. Try not to be too harsh on him. To add to that, he visits this site on his phone and sometimes pictures/photos don't always load on mobile. Let's not fuss.
> 
> 
> That's an impressive single core score for the extreme test.


Hi,
Looks like mr scott is going to join him on my ignore list I really do not care for rule condescending people.

Thanks R15 extreme is the better more consistent version of all three  go figure it was modded by someone else otherwise r20 can be dramatically different test by test.

I'm testing a heatkiller 4 pro/ optimus signature and foundation so I don't have time to do requests for images atm.

4k memory on 3600c16 isn't all that tough.
Read on





						What's your memory assessment speed ? - Windows 10 Help Forums
					

Hi, Unless I missed it this was an easy test Just open a cmd as admin window by right clicking the start button and type winsat mem You can do it once or 3 times With all the ddr4 memory now being use




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 23, 2020)

This is probably my last bench with this i7-8700K, delidded at 4,974MHz. 
Two 1080FE cards in SLI although I have no idea if this bench uses both of them.
I just sold this PC and it's going to be replaced by an i9-9900K and a Ryzen 3800X.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 23, 2020)

Stop the name calling/insults.
Stop trolling.
Stop baiting members into drama/arguments.

Thank You.


----------



## racer243l (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviving this bench with my 5950x


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 31, 2020)

Reviving this bench again with my z820 workstation with two Ivy Bridge E5 2696 v2 chips, 24 cores and 48 threads at 3.1GHz all core boost...


----------

